# Loose armrest on arguti seats



## makem (Nov 4, 2012)

Hi has anyone had a problem with a loose armrest on an arguti seat and what did you do to tighten it up.


----------



## leseduts (Jun 3, 2008)

If they are the same as ours, you need to unzip the cover and push the foam out of the way. There should be cam which takes an allen key. Also the arm had bent on ours ( due to me putting weight on the arm whilst trying to get comfy) so that need straightening as well.


----------



## stevegos (Jun 23, 2013)

Where the arm attaches to the seat push back the foam and you should see a hex bolt so will need an allen key or similar.

Careful not to tighten too much as I had one snap off and had to get it drilled out and retapped.


----------

